# Audio / Video >  Pastiprinataja problema

## edza135

Sveiki.Man tada problema es tiko iesledzu pastiprinataju uz tda7294 bazes un pec kadam 20 sekundem paradas tads fons ka carkstona varbut pie vainas tie kondensatori barosana.Varbut 2 kondensatori ir parmaz.  ::

----------


## osscar

shēmu studijā! bildes studijā. Vai nekarst pēc tām 2 sek. pastiprināti mikrene ? cik uF tagad ir baroklī >?

----------


## janys

vajag kondensatorus vel dalodet pie tiesi pstiprinata plate tur kur iet tai mikrenei barosanas kajjina tas ir loti svarigi[attachment=0:1q7tlcw1]TDA7294-SARK.GIF[/attachment:1q7tlcw1] man ta ir bijis citu pastiprnataju mikreni kur shema bija doti 100 mikrofaradi kad nebiju pielodejis tad bija tad paradijas divains troksnis mikrene bija AN7112E tikai ar jaudu 0.5 watti

----------


## osscar

nu nez, es tos bypass kondensatorus neliku, ja barošanas vadi ir īsi, nav nozīme viņiem IMHO. No to esamības vai neesamības jau nebūs trokšņi. Nevar no autora saprast vai ir fons (50 vai 100 Hz) vai citi trokšņi. Tik pat labi var ierosināties mikrene vai kas tāds.

----------


## guguce

Pārkarst (slikts kontakts ar radiatoru) un nostrādā aizsardzība vai 
slodze par lielu (maza pretestība skaļrunim) un attiecīgi aizsardzība, 
nesimetriska vai švaka barošana.

----------


## edza135

Kondensatori man ir 2x10000uF. Ar radiatoru man kontakts labs,mikrene ipasi nekarst tik biski.Kad uzgriez skalumu tad sakarst ta pavairak vot vinigi man kondensatoru vadinji no barokla nav pielodeti shema ir sita http://datagor.ru/blogs/puntus/86-usili ... j-oos.html 
brosana 35v +- Vinigi man nav tas gnd varbut tas kautko ietekme

----------


## habitbraker

Tev vins taas pirmaas sekundes vispaar skan?

----------


## edza135

ja!Pat loti labi,talak tada biski tarkskona fona paradas

----------


## Jurkins

Pag, pag, tagad par to GND sīkāk. Kur viņš Tev nav. GND ir "ground" - zeme, kopējais vads, kā nu kurš sauc. 
Tu pie mikrenes 1.kājas neesi to GND pielodējis ?

----------


## defs

"kondensatoru vadinji no barokla nav pielodeti " -šito ,brālīt,ar obligāti salodē,lai labs kontakts.

----------


## kaspich

> nezinu , kas uz ko velk, bet skan labi   un stabili.


 'labi' jau es nesaprotu [kaa tas ir], bet 'stabili' ir pavisam neizprotami..

----------


## kaspich

> labi, es ar par CMRR nevaru sīkāk pastāstīt un uzzināt, jo maza info.  papētīšu rīt sīkāk. par PSRR gan ir skaidrs, pat paskatīju divas analoģiskas shēmas .  tā otrā ir ar uzlabotu PSRR - tātad atšķirības ir - kaskodes sprieguma pastiprinātājā, stabilitroni diff ampam, kondensatori. Tā īsumā, jaudas pakāpes identiskas.  par CMRR vēl jāpaštuko., bet trur bija skaidrots, ka Rin/Rout attiecība dod labāku CMRR. Cik sapratu tur vairāk gāja runa kontekstā par simetrisku ieeju/izeju + rezistoru pielaidēm. bet baigi maz info, kā jau teicu...tad man jāiepērk grāmata small signal audio design, bet tā bija baigi dārga ap 30 ls...rīt paskatīšos vēl.


 pag, cmrr vispaar ir par bisku citu teemu.. un pats nosaukums jau ietver 2 diff ieeju jeedzienu.. njesaprotu.. simetriska izeja? nee, kaut kas ne taa..

----------


## arnis

jaa, cmrr un psrr uzlaboshanaa noziime ir gan elementiem, gan topologjijai. un var redzeet, ka tevis piesauktie pass un eliott arii shiem jautaajumiem nopietni pieveersushies. vispaar jau cmrr uzlaboshana shkjiet tieshi saistaas ar simetrijas jeedzienu. nesimetrijaa jau cmrr vairaak attiecas uz citaam lietaam. un ne tikai ampu jautaajumaa.

----------


## kaspich

shoreiz jaapiekriit, nu veel jau noziime ir max F un pieaugshanas aatrumam. kaut tieshas sakariibas te nav. bet nu zinaamas likumsakariibas var maniit.

----------


## osscar

ar simetrisku topoloģiju vairāk domāju , kad Poz. un neg. puses ir vienādas shēmā - visur comp.pāri ut.t.- angliski mirror image: tā kaut kā (cik sapratu tas uzlabo gan ātrumu, gan simetriju, gan PSRR dotajā gadījumā + "mīkstais" klipings dotajai shēmai)
Protams, shēmā ir daudz elementu. iesācējs nepavilks.

----------

